# صلاة من أعماق القلب



## سمعان الاخميمى (7 نوفمبر 2011)

إلهى وأبى السماوى





+كم أبتعدت عنك وعن نبعك العذب وأرتميت فى أحضان العالم تركت اللبن العقلى العديم الغش وتجرعت مرارة العالم .
خلقتنى كاملا فبجهلى إختطفت لى موتى أعطيتنى حياة جديدة فبغبائى أرجع لموتى ونهايتى أعطيتنى ثوبا أبيضا رائعا فإذ بى أحن إلى ثوبى العتيق الدنس.
++أبى السماوى كلما أردت الإقتراب إليك أجد شهواتى ونجاسات قلبى تبعدنى عنك أبى لقد عجززززززززت نعم أعلن عجزى أن أحطم قيودى أنتظر يديك القويتين تفك قيودى وتجزبنى لأحضانك الحانية تبعدنى عن خرنوب الخنازير وتقربى إلى اللبن العقلى الذى للبنين
+++أنتظر روحك القدوس ينزع عنى ضعفى ويأسى ورعبى وحزنى ويمنحنى فرحا  وهدوءوسلاما داخليا يعجز عن وصفه كل عقل .
++++أؤمن يا إلهى أنك أمين ولن تحاسبنى حسب عدم آمانتى بل ستغيرنى وتجعلنى على صورة أبنائك.
​


----------



## coptic eagle (7 نوفمبر 2011)

صلاة جميله فعلا 
ربنا يباركك


----------



## سرجيوُس (7 نوفمبر 2011)

ايها السيد القدوس اعترف انا ايضا انى قد عجزت
فاطلب منك ان تمد يدك لتقيمنى
فنحن اولادك وانت اب حنين
متاكدين اننا وقت ما ندعوك سوفت تستجيب
فانت اب حانى سامحنا وساعدنا ان لا نخطىء فيما بعد
لك كل قوة ومجد الى الابد امين


----------



## صوت صارخ (7 نوفمبر 2011)

سمعان الاخميمى قال:


> ++++أؤمن يا إلهى أنك أمين ولن تحاسبنى حسب عدم آمانتى بل ستغيرنى وتجعلنى على صورة أبنائك.




*آمين .... بأسم الرب يسوع نطلب*


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (7 نوفمبر 2011)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *آمين .... بأسم الرب يسوع نطلب*


شكرا على المرور الرائع أبى الغالى .


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (7 نوفمبر 2011)

coptic eagle قال:


> صلاة جميله فعلا
> ربنا يباركك


شكرا على مرورك أخى الغالى.


----------



## النهيسى (7 نوفمبر 2011)

*آمين
شكرا للصلاه الرائعه جداااا*​


----------



## candy shop (7 نوفمبر 2011)

امين 

الرب فاتح زراعيه دايما 

منتظرنا فى اى وقت 

فهو حنين على اولاده 

هو ابونا السماوى هو مدبر كل امورنا وحياتنا 

سامحنى يارب انى خاطئه

شكرااااااااااااا سمعان على الصلاه الرائعه 

ربنا يباركك
​


----------



## as-alasuwte (7 نوفمبر 2011)

_إذا كنت قد صرت كعصفور وحيد يحوط بة أعداء اقوياء واشرار , فأنت يا رب هو ملجأً لى , اليك أطير , وفى حضنك ألتجىء ..._


----------

